# SYTYCD Season 12



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here we go!!!

Alex tweeted this

S12 AUDITION DATES ANNOUNCED! NYC Manhattan Ctr 1/21. DALLAS SMU 2/14. DETROIT GemTheater 2/22. MEMPHIS Orpheum 3/8. LA Orpheum 3/15.Pls RT!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

All aboard the Hot Tamale Train!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I am sooooo ready for this.
One of my favorite shows.  Not much for "reality TV".  But I like this show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Two sytycd'ers are in the Strictly Come Dancing semi-finals. Pasha Kovalev and Janette Manrara. That's why sytycd is the best dance show!!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I know you'll all remember these top dances.

http://www.dancespirit.com/2014/12/best-best/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

In case you hadn't heard, Pasha Kovalev (S3) won the mirror ball in the British version of DWTS.










And Janette Manrara (S5) was also in the finals.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Pasha has written his autobiography. $9.99 is a bit rich for my blood, but it is available on Scribd. Added it to my library there.



With his slick moves, calm demeanor, and brooding good looks, Pasha Kovalev has become a senation as a popular dancer. His talent and determination have taken him around the world, but as he shares here, it was the stark, grey landscape of his Siberian hometown, still reeling from the Communist regime, which provided the unlikely inspiration for his early love of ballroom dancing. With a strong desire to succeed, he moved to the U.S. in 2001 with his professional dance partner Anya Garnis and settled in Fort Lee, New Jersey. He auditioned for season three of So You Think You Can Dance in 2007, moved to L.A. in 2008, and he has since participated in all following seasons as either a choreographer or an All Star. From 2009-2011 he joined the cast of Jason Gilkison's production Burn the Floor, one of the leading ballroom based shows in the world, during its stint on Broadway. In September 2011, Pasha joined the BBC's Strictly Come Dancing as the new professional dancer of the ninth season, being partnered in the 10th season with Girls Aloud star Kimberley Walsh. He speaks candidly in this heartwarming autobiography, on topics from romance to body image to the illness that nearly killed him. Most of all, he gives readers a glimpse behind the scenes of the flashy world of ballroom, and what really goes on beneath the veneer of sparkles and glamour.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ed Sheeran has been making good use of SYTYCD peeps!

First in his "Don't" video, Phillip Chbeeb (aka Pacman?) stars: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iD2rhdFRehU

Then in his "Thinking Out Loud" video, Ed does the dancing himself (along with a girl I haven't completely ID-ed yet*): https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lp-EO5I60KA

But both videos were choreographed with the help of NappyTabs! Here's a behind the scenes vid with them: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uc-CzXQJg8Y

*In the behind the scenes vid, they seem to say her name is Brittany (sp?) but I don't recall/recognize her from SYTYCD... Am I just blanking? Paul, I remember.

Also, I just found out that my friend's girlfriend used to dance and knows Chbeeb and Emilio! (We're all from the Houston area.) My friend got to hang out with them, and he's not even into dance! Gonna have to snag myself an invite next time I'm visiting home... ;P


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

20 year old Brittany Cherry who appeared on Season 10 of the hit show “So You Think You Can Dance”! Took me about ten minutes to find it. It looks like she was partnered with BluPrint and was eliminated the first week. She was Latin Ballroom.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ah, interesting. Thanks for the sleuthing!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Not real happy about the new judges - Paula Abdul (I can actually live with her) and Jason Derulo (wasn't a big fan of him as a judge last season, although my daughter will probably be thrilled). No Mary - and I'm not the biggest fan of her either, but I'd rather see a Jesse Tyler Ferguson or Christina Applegate. 
http://www.eonline.com/news/618708/get-your-first-look-at-the-new-so-you-think-you-can-dance-judges-table?cmpid=tweol-manual

Also, looks like some of last season's contestants will be on Ellen today.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

NO MARY MURPHY?!

Is it even SYTYCD without the hot tamale train?

-_-'

I liked Jason DeRulo last year actually, but what was wrong with just having Nigel and Mary and then guest judges??


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Uh-oh, too many changes. No Mary? We did without her one year and it just wasn't the same. 

I love Christina Applegate as a judge and Jesse too. Jason was alright. Paula was good on DWTS especially when she imitated Bruno.

Okay, I'll give it a shot. I watch it for the dancing anyway, but I fear too many changes will have the opposite effect they're looking for.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Okay, I'll give it a shot. I watch it for the dancing anyway, but I fear too many changes will have the opposite effect they're looking for.


Ditto to all of that.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> NO MARY MURPHY?!
> 
> Is it even SYTYCD without the hot tamale train?
> 
> ...


ditto.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

So apparently Twitch is in the new Magic Mike XXL movie?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMulcnyxzxQ


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> So apparently Twitch is in the new Magic Mike XXL movie?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lMulcnyxzxQ


One second of Twitch at the end in the back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

He's in there a bit more than that, but yes, it's hard to tell. I actually only knew because of the comments on this post (which has screenshots): http://foreveryoungadult.com/2015/02/04/a-highly-scientific-analysis-of-the-magic-mike-xxl-trailer/#comment-1836445433


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Can't remember where I'd seen that about Twitch first - here? From my daughter? On Ellen? I don't remember. But here's a bit more of Twitch. (Always a good thing!)

http://ellentube.com/videos/0-dc2a97hn/


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OMG HAHAHAHA that clip of him getting waxed!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Here's the whole thing. Hollywood is just brutal....

http://youtu.be/NsUIQAjUKRE


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Meemo said:


> Here's the whole thing. Hollywood is just brutal....
> 
> http://youtu.be/NsUIQAjUKRE


Owww!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Hey, anyone know when the new season starts? Haven't seen or heard anything about it. Also kinda nervous with American Idol getting the ax... Can our beloved little dance show survive?

In other news, I'm pretty sure Jasmine Harper is one of the background dancers in these two routines from Lip Sync Battle.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCxdfCydeq0


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe they said June 1 on their Facebook page. Yep - found it. June 1.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Hey, anyone know when the new season starts? Haven't seen or heard anything about it. Also kinda nervous with American Idol getting the ax... Can our beloved little dance show survive?
> 
> In other news, I'm pretty sure Jasmine Harper is one of the background dancers in these two routines from Lip Sync Battle.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NCxdfCydeq0


We just narrowly missed getting axed for #12. We'll have to wait and see if the new format gains viewers or loses them. My own feeling is it's the KOD.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Yeah I'm not real crazy about the new judges - but we'll see. Idol changed their format this season and I think it made it much better. At least I think it was this season - I didn't watch the last couple of seasons - stopped the year that Mariah Carey and Nicki Minaj were judges - can't stand either of them. I did watch this season and enjoyed again but the damage was done I think. I watch SYTYCD for the dancing anyway. But I'll miss it a lot when it's gone - there's really nothing else like it on.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

And I like the auditions just as much as the actual competition.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> And I like the auditions just as much as the actual competition.


The auditions can be a lot of fun.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

```
[SIZE=32px]SIX MORE DAYS[/SIZE]
```


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I already found the winner!






I am not sure why the youtube links won't work so I can embed it in the post, it says invalid...? Anyway, worth a trip over to youtube to check out!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> I already found the winner!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, the winner for sure.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Whoops, haha, somehow I didn't realize we were moving to Mon nights! Well, luckily my DVR knew what was up.



Cuechick said:


> I already found the winner!


OMFG that dog is the f---ing best! <3 <3 <3

*glances at my own dog, who now seems woefully inadequate...*


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I watched the Memphis/Dallas auditions last night and I was not really impressed. Maybe it was the way they edited the show, but it seems as if we hardly saw any full auditions.

Keosh was the most fun. I'd like to take him home and keep him in a cookie jar.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Ok, I am not sure that I am ok with the new judges.
I really liked the old team.....better than Paula and the new guy.
But I like the new guy.

And I am not sure how I feel about the "street" vs "stage".

Did not feel the Queen of Detroit showed me anything  - but they sent her to Vegas.
Every one of this year's street girls look weak compared to Comfort.
IMHO.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> Ok, I am not sure that I am ok with the new judges.
> I really liked the old team.....better than Paula and the new guy.
> But I like the new guy.
> 
> ...


I'll watch it tomorrow night. I really wasn't impressed with last week's auditions.

Comfort is definitely outstanding.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I always loved having Nigel and Mary Murphy anchoring the judging panel, then rotating 1 or 2 guest judges.

But I really like both Paula Abdul and Jason Derulo, and I think the chemistry between them and Nigel has been fine/fun. I still hope to see guest judges once we're into the main competition though!

So far I think the only standout for me in last night's auditions has been Brooke Von (spelling?). Her technique and control were incredible.

_Edit to add: OK wait, I still had about 30 min left when I posted that, and actually a few more dancers impressed me afterward. The two tappers (one who danced to "Bang Bang" by Jessie J and Ariana Grande, one who had auditioned in Dallas but came back with a re-vamped routine) and the crumper with the adorable son._

I remember liking a couple people last week (like maybe the last guy, who had auditioned before?) but generally speaking, I'm never that attached to dancers until Vegas week.

The whole stage vs. street thing doesn't appeal much to me. Part of what I love about this show is seeing the dancers grow outside their comfort zones and strengths.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The Internet where I was staying went down and I haven't had a chance to watch. Maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm watching the LA tryouts from last night, and wow there are some great auditions in this batch!

The two male ballet dancers (the one who went second, and the Korean adoptee from Seattle) were particularly outstanding to me. And I always love seeing Jaja. 

As always, I love that SYTYCD doesn't relish in the bad or weird auditions, like so many reality TV shows do. Even less so this year than usual.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Think I'll stop watching this kind of boring movie and switch over to our favorite show.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm watching the LA tryouts from last night, and wow there are some great auditions in this batch!
> 
> The two male ballet dancers (the one who went second, and the Korean adoptee from Seattle) were particularly outstanding to me. And I always love seeing Jaja.
> 
> As always, I love that SYTYCD doesn't relish in the bad or weird auditions, like so many reality TV shows do. Even less so this year than usual.


The Korean was fabulous. Such control. That's why he reminded me of Alex, too. JaJa was a lot of fun to watch. I think she'll go far.

I can't wait for Vegas week.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone! Good to see familiar names back for another season. Sorry I'm late to the party. Too many distractions this spring but I've managed to watch all of the episodes. I'm okay with Paula and Jason for now but I think they'll bore me pretty quickly. Nigel is the most irritating, but there you go...

As for the format, I'm open to change and I love the fact that Twitch and Travis will be leading the groups. As with most of the competition shows I've watched (Idol & Voice), I'm all for cutting down the amount of TV time, so I like the leaner, quicker pace.

As some of you have already mentioned, the auditions have gotten better with every show and LA was fantastic! I think the quality of dancers will be terrific.

Has anyone noticed that there are very few ballroom dancers competing and making the stage team? I'm sensing that the stage performers will be focused on contemporary numbers, especially with Travis's influence. I love contemporary, but I hope they keep a variety of styles.

Until next week....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I agree, Debra. I hope they keep to the format of different choreographers in different styles every week. Contemporary is great, but what about jazz and Latin, etc? If we don't have at least one great Paso, I'll be very disappointed.

On the street side, there isn't a whole lot of different styles to choose from. 

Keeping the faith!!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've been reading Pasha's autobiography and thoroughly enjoying it. I knew the bare bones of his starting to train as a dancer at age 8 in Siberia, but learned a lot about the studio system they have.

Also got the whole story about him and Anya. They actually broke up as a couple several years before they broke up as dance partners.

I really enjoyed the insider's view of sytycd, but I think he could have given us more details. 

I'm about 85% finished with the book and will probably finish it tonight.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Very cool, re: Pasha's book! Thanks for sharing info on it.

Just finished watching the first Vegas episode, and most of all, I loved how the girls rocked the street routines. They were SO GOOD!

Other than that, nothing stood out to me as particularly good or bad. I just always like as we get deeper into the season and get more familiar with the people who will become the contestants. And I was glad to hear that, regardless of Street or Stage teams, the dancers will be expected to dance all sorts of styles.

Bring on the group round! Always one of my faves, because it's such a pressure cooker, and you get to see true colors/personalities. Plus sometimes (not often, but sometimes!) a group will actually come up with a pretty neat routine.

Oh, looking forward to NappyTabs too! <3


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Just finished watching the first Vegas episode, and most of all, I loved how the girls rocked the street routines. They were SO GOOD!


It was like the guys hardly existed. And what was with the guys doing HH routines to essentially contemporary dance music? Weird.



> And I was glad to hear that, regardless of Street or Stage teams, the dancers will be expected to dance all sorts of styles.


Missed that. Yes, it is good news.



> Oh, looking forward to NappyTabs too! <3


Me, too. But I still miss Wade Robson and Mia Michaels especially after reading about them in Pasha's book. He had quite a lot to say about Wade all of it very positive. And Mia gave him some good advice.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I have to jump back in for a second to say that the Queen of Detroit did real good with the choreography.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I have to jump back in for a second to say that the Queen of Detroit did real good with the choreography.


Yes, both her and Jaja. They really stood out for me.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Yes I am really taken with Yaya also.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I agree that the girls' street performers are really bringing it. Yes, there are no clear standouts for me yet, but I'm seeing a lot of quality stage dancers overall. I think this will be a strong year!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Just watched last night's ep and I'm really quite happy with the top 20!

There were a couple egos that they cut, which is good because I would not have enjoyed watching those people dance.



Spoiler



SOOOOO happy about Jaja! And Edson! And Gaby, the tapper girl!

Glad not to have the Israeli bboy with all his ish. Granted, his departing remarks were pretty graceful/humble, so maybe if he came back I would give him another chance.

And while I understand the ballroom guy's disappointment that his partner didn't make it through with him, he definitely should have withdrawn sooner rather than at the Green Mile!

Very, very curious who gets a second chance next week due to the last-minute injury pullout.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I don't know if you all caught the remark, but Denis, who withdrew, was the Canadian winner of SYTYCD about 4 years ago, before the show was cancelled up here. If I recall, Mary Murphy was one of the judges at the time. He was a phenomenal dancer back then but a very intense young man who performed the hell out of a routine but rarely smiled otherwise.

I was really surprised to see him on the U.S. show, as I thought one had to be a U.S. citizen, unless he acquired citizenship, or arranged for some work permit or something.


Spoiler



He would have been quite a contender, however, his attitude was less than professional, so I'm glad he's gone. I was disappointed that they didn't say which dancer would be given a second chance. Maybe next week?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Top 20 tonight! Can't wait for the real performances to start.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

UUUUGGGGHHHHH I do not like the person who got to join the Top 20 in the place of the injured contestant...

Well, we'll see if s/he can win me over.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

OK, I'll use this post for the rest of my comments on the episode. (Because I know you're all dying to know. ) Will update as the show continues...

- I missed the opening number, so I went back and watched it during the first commercial break. Not bad for having to incorporate 20 people!

- Also, I just realized that Street vs. Stage is basically just a different way to break down the dancers into two groups of 10, instead of boys vs. girls. If I look at it that way (framing by genre instead of gender) then I actually kind of like it.

- I also am liking having Travis and Twitch around more. It's kind of like The Voice coaches, I guess? (I don't watch that show so I'm just guessing.) Use popular personalities to draw viewers in.

- The new stage is nice.

- The Dave Scott hip hop number was good but (I agree with Jason Derulo) a tad underwhelming.

- The Stacey Tooki piece was lovely but boring.

- Gaby's costume/dress is gorgeous.

- Cat Deeley's dress is interesting, but not gorgeous.

- Jason's jacket is awesome.

- Can I be Jaja?

- Just look at the expressions on everyone's faces when it comes to talking about/dealing with Asaf. Enough said. (He seemed to do the routine well enough though.)

- Someone needs to tell the contestants that the lower camera they're all kissing up to isn't actually the one we're seeing...

- The sexy stiletto dance was pretty good, although the harness part of the costumes were distracting to me. (Just personal taste, I don't like them.) I really liked the trio of chairs / lighting and how that was staged and choreographed.

- "Sex just straight out there tends not to be that sexy." Wow, I totally agree, but didn't expect a comment like that coming from Nigel. 

- Hate the costumes for this ballet piece, and somehow the choreography felt dull to me. The two of them are such a pleasure to watch though. Their extensions -- and really just every movement -- are gorgeous.

- Virgil's smile, man! Such joy is contagious. I noticed it during the opening Top 20 number too.

- Overall enjoyed the "Locked Out of Heaven" routine. Clear story and characters, simple but effective staging and costumes, good performances.

- 27 is old? Oof... Well whatever.  She and Edson performed really beautifully!

- I never get tired of seeing Jasmine Harper's commercial for Degree.

- I tend to like Jason Derulo's songs, and while this isn't going to be my new fave, I did enjoy the performance! Always fun to see familiar former contestants, too. 

- LOOOOOOVED the Stage group performance to "Body Language"! I think my fave of the night!

- Nappy Tabs!

- Oh look, another "Asaf is problematic" segment... Surprise?

- Street group routine was great too. Love the contrast between the hard hits and the slow swag moves.

- Overall a very strong opening show! Current faves: Jaja and Virgil. Then Gaby, JJ, Megz, Edsen, Kate, Hailee, and Yorelis.

Unrelated side note: NappyTabs's kid is SO cute!










More pics at their Twitter account: https://twitter.com/nappytabs


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nappytabs Jr looks just like his daddy.

Okay, consider this to be all caps. What in heaven's name was Cat thinking with that dress? She spent the whole night trying to cover it up with her arms. Very distracting. 

Virgil and Jaja could just stand on the stage and smile and they'd win it for team street.

I really liked the two group numbers at the end especially the Broadway routine. But I'm afraid I'm going to get very bored very quickly with the street team.

Wait and see. Wait and see. Looking forward to next week's anniversary show' 

Kristan, you're good at spotting the dancers. The only all star I could see was Fikshun.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I thought it was a pretty good evening, and yeah, this were a couple of numbers that didn't work for me at all. The duet with the ballet dancers was my favourite of the night. And again, the street girl dancers were standouts. Their last group number was terrific!

I agree with Kristan's opinion about the replacement for Denis but I don't think he'll be around long.

Overall, I really like that they're doing group numbers rather than solos. Remembering everyone's solo at this stage of the competition has always been tough. Fewer numbers makes them more memorable. Glad to see new choreographers in the mix along with old favourites!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Another show, here we go!

Will live-update this (at least until 9 PM, at which point my husband might take over the TV, sigh).

- Hm. Interesting opening number, for sure. I kind of liked that they were all so made-up that I couldn't really tell who was who (except for at a few points where certain dancers were spotlighted). But it wasn't a "wow!" routine for me.

- Salsa routine = meh. The camera work, costumes, and tricks in this piece were all too distracting from any dancing that was going on. And all 3 dancers seemed to be concentrating too hard on the steps.

- Hm. Kinda bored by the jazz routine too. And after hearing about who is "in danger," those tear drops just became awkwardly fitting.

- Honestly? Still a little boring. Is something wrong with me tonight?! Even Virgil and Megz couldn't quite captivate me... But this was better than the first two, anyway.

- Bollywood routine was fine.

- The "All About That Bass" routine has been my fave so far. The costumes and lighting actually enhanced the number, the story (so to speak) was clear, and the choreography and dancing was compelling.

- LOVED "No Woman No Cry." Even teared up a little at the end! (Although it did kind of feel like it wanted to be "Bleeding Love" from Season 4.)

- Well the night is certainly picking up, thank goodness. "I'm So Sorry" wasn't my fave, but it was solid.

- Just tweeted to save Darion and Neptune, but honestly, all of my faves are safe.

- The see-saw routine was not as cool as I thought it would be, given the props and the music. I also think the camera work could have been better. I didn't feel like I got the effect I was supposed to get.

* LOL just got your email, Gertie. You're welcome? 

- WHOA. Team Stage with best routine of the night! No question. I literally said "wow!" out loud at Jim's stunt. Great choreography. (Even if it did made me think of what a routine from Divergent's factionless might look like, lol.)

- Well I got 1 out of 2. Not bad.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Thanks for the heads-up about _All About the Bass_. I absolutely _hate _that song. I'll watch the dancing and turned down the sound.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Not my favorite night.
But I like that the show still brings new choreo and the dancers are pretty good.
I noticed Jaja every time she was on the stage.
And I really like Jim also.
Not enjoying this years judges very much....I miss the old staff.
But it is still a fun show.
At least they did not totally separate the street and stage people and have them only dance in their respective styles - that is what I was afraid they might do.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

The show isn't up on Hulu yet. I'm afraid they're going to make us wait weeks again. I see they only unlock it for cable subscribers. I'll make sure to go to Mom's to watch it next week.

So, I went to Mom's to watch the 10th anniversary special. Very disappointing. First because it was only one hour long and second because they wasted precious dance time using the show to launch Ryan Seacrest's latest show. Boo-Hiss.

Loved the opening dance. So glad we got to see Allison dance with Robert, not to mention Jasmine and Comfort, Twitch and Alex, Mark and Jenna. But I would like to have seen Addiction, The Garden, Bleeding Love and many more. The Bench was not my favorite Mia Michaels routine but I understand they wanted to showcase Travis.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Hulu doesn't have the full show, but they have clips of all the dances. Makes the show move right along. 

I liked the see-saw dance a lot probably because of the music. The full group dance was also enjoyable. Shades of Wade Robson and Rama-Lama. The Salsa was pretty good, too, but I felt sorry for Yoreilis dancing in those heels. Still, she did okay.

I liked Ariana in her dance to _Cry Me a River_, but not to happy with the choreo for that one. That's a real, old-fashioned torch song that should have had a lot more emotion in it.

The only problem with just watching the clips is I don't know who did the choreo but at least I got to see the dancing.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, I agree with a lot of the comments made. Yep, Geoff, I'm getting tired of Paula and Jason already. And I was tired of Nigel years ago.

My favorite of the night was Yaya and Jim's hip-hop routine. She's a terrific performer, and Jim is so strong, versatile, professional and likeable that I think he'll go all the way to the finals. I think the same could be said for YaYa.

I agree with Gertie about Cry Me a River. It just didn't work.

And about the special, omg, they really short-changed the accomplishments of the show. Thanks a bunch, network. That should have been a two-hour program. As you guys have pointed out, lots of favorite numbers were overlooked. And I would have liked to have seen all the previous winners on stage together.

Over all, though, I'm really liking the stage vs. street format. Mixing up groups and styles is the way to go. My biggest disappointment of the competition on Monday night was that Asaf was safe. I'm convinced that the choreographers aren't thrilled to be working with him, by the remarks made about him so far. Paula was absolute right when she said that he had to learn to get comfortable with being uncomfortable.

Maybe next week....


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'm obviously in the minority here, but I actually really like Paula and Jason. And Nigel has been quite well behaved this season.

I like Paula because she provides kind of a sugary hippy energy, but she's still honest. I liked that about her way back in the day when I still watched American Idol. And I like Jason because he is tactful (mostly) but he "keeps it real," as they say. And honestly, I think he's more in touch with youth and pop/hip hop culture, which is a good perspective to have on the show.

To my surprise, I too am actually quite enjoying stage vs. street. It's a non-sexist way to divide the dancers into groups, and we're still getting the mixing of styles that we all love.

Yep, I'm ready for Asaf to go too. I wonder if he's just barely sliding by in the voting, or if his good looks are going to keep him around for awhile... Plus, lots of people do like controversial characters in reality TV. Sigh.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I always read this thread with interest but never comment, but I wanted to chime in here. Hope that's okay! Jaja and Jim are my favorite dancers this season and I was excited to see them partnered up on Monday night. I like Virgil a lot as well. 

But I am so sick of Asaf and really was disappointed when he was the person who was put through to the live shows when someone was injured. It's only been two weeks and we've had to see packages about how hard it is for him to learn the routines and how he wants to do his own thing at least three times. It doesn't seem fair to the other dancers; I'm sure they have to do extra rehearsals to help him so they don't all look bad at the live shows. But I noticed he gets a lot of loud cheering from the audience when Kat introduces him, so that makes me worry he won't ever make the bottom three so he can be eliminated by the judges.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I'm obviously in the minority here, but I actually really like Paula and Jason. And Nigel has been quite well behaved this season.
> 
> I like Paula because she provides kind of a sugary hippy energy, but she's still honest. I liked that about her way back in the day when I still watched American Idol. And I like Jason because he is tactful (mostly) but he "keeps it real," as they say. And honestly, I think he's more in touch with youth and pop/hip hop culture, which is a good perspective to have on the show.
> 
> ...


Those are good points about Paula and Jason, and I agree about what they've brought to the table with their opinions. But looking back on that best-of show Tues. night, it reminded me that there were also some entertaining and thoughtful judges whose opinions I would have liked to hear this year as well.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

CozyMama said:


> I always read this thread with interest but never comment, but I wanted to chime in here. Hope that's okay! Jaja and Jim are my favorite dancers this season and I was excited to see them partnered up on Monday night. I like Virgil a lot as well.
> 
> But I am so sick of Asaf and really was disappointed when he was the person who was put through to the live shows when someone was injured. It's only been two weeks and we've had to see packages about how hard it is for him to learn the routines and how he wants to do his own thing at least three times. It doesn't seem fair to the other dancers; I'm sure they have to do extra rehearsals to help him so they don't all look bad at the live shows. But I noticed he gets a lot of loud cheering from the audience when Kat introduces him, so that makes me worry he won't ever make the bottom three so he can be eliminated by the judges.


Of course you're welcome to chime in. We're not an exclusive group, it's just that some of us--especially people like me who studied dance way back in the day--have lots of opinions  And yes, you're right about the cheers for Asaf. I think that large numbers of viewers and the audience see him as an underdog...the one who has to overcome a little more than everyone else to stay in the game. I believe this will wear thin, if he's seen whining every week. Aside from the choreography issues Asaf has, I just don't think he's as versatile with the different styles as other street dancers are.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I've always liked Paula Abdul as a singer and dancer and she's an okay judge. Jason is okay, too, but I don't think he has much personality. My favorite guest judge is Christina Applegate, but I don't think there will be any guest judges on this year.

Cozy Mama, welcome to the thread. I've been watching sytycd since Season 2 and love to hear everyone's opinions.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yeah, Jason is definitely more low key than someone like, say, Mia or Lil C. 

I always enjoy Christina Applegate's appearances too!

I guess I hadn't ruled out guest judge appearances for this season. I still hope we get a few.

Oh, forgot to say that Stage vs. Street gives us more Travis and Twitch too, which is never a bad thing.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Does anyone remember how much I disliked Twitch in his season? Well, he's certainly grown on me. He's definitely matured as a dancer and I really enjoy his personality.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Actually, I'd forgotten all about that. But yes, he's matured quite a bit!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I miss the guest judges...sure hope they bring back Christina Applegate and JTF. And I miss seeing Adam Shankman too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Aaahhh yes, I love Shankman, hahaha.

Brain fart, but who is JTF?


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesse Tyler Ferguson. 😀


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

LOL oh right! Duh. 

Btw, a friend just showed me this: https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=33LduBJz4xI

These kids need to be on SYTYCD immediately!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Showtime!

Will update with comments as usual. 

- Lively opening number, though no wow factor. Smart to feature Virgil, haha.

- Hm. I didn't really feel/get the Stacey Tookey piece. Like, she explained it in the package, but without that, I wouldn't have understood the story or characters at all. There were some nice moments of choreography, though.

- Megz is rocking this. Jim is totally holding his own too. Moises... not so much.

- Omg. Edson, JJ, and Yorelis? HYPED. (Also loved Cat's use of British slang: "the rotter!") // Post-commercial break: Favorite of the night so far, but lost some of its energy toward the end.

- Oh man. Asaf might look the cocky rockstar part, but his hips/legs are NOT good enough for this ballroom routine. Honestly I do give him props for committing to the performance, and always being there for Marisa. She is working it!

- Burim was a little tight, but I thought he did pretty well. Not a bad African dance piece overall.

- Really enjoyed Kate and Neptune!

- Virgil and Haley, yay! Hate the costumes though. And hm, there were some good moments, but overall it wasn't as exciting as I'd hoped. // OK, that "light went out" moment, and then Virgil turning it back on, was great!

- Bummed to see Kate and Edson in the bottom. :/ Going to tweet to save them, don't care about stage/street imbalance! (Btw, I kinda like this live voting.)

- Great stage group routine! My fave of the night. Again.

- Love the opening choreography & lighting for the stage routine! The rest was okay. Jaja, Virgil, JJ, and Yorelis really stand out. Neptune and Megz would in any other group.

- Yay for


Spoiler



Kate


, but OMG NO,


Spoiler



EDSON


!

- OH YAY I KEEP FORGETTING THAT THE JUDGES SAVE 2 MORE! THERE IS STILL HOPE!

- OMG. That decision (


Spoiler



saving Asaf


) has to be about ratings. And I feel so bad for


Spoiler



Burim


, because in terms of attitude and performance, I really think he deserved to stay. Grr... But


Spoiler



Edson


 was saved, so I'm not gonna riot.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Not happy that


Spoiler



Asaf


 was saved because I truly think he's a much weaker dancer than the others.


Spoiler



Not to mention the fact that he's a choreographer's nightmare


. Choreographers are not patient people, especially under these circumstances. They expect dancers to get these steps down quickly and they won't accept whining. Judges made a bad decision there.

I was a little disappointed in Jim tonight. He didn't stand out for me at all, and while I'm not a fan, ever, of hip-hopping robots, I thought both dancers did an excellent job.

YaYa is still a standout and Virgil and Neptune are really starting to stand out for me.

We'll see what happens, next week!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm watching the clips of the dances now. Really liked all three group dances.

Debra, I agree about Jim. Moises and Megz were both really good and it seemed like Jim was just along for the ride.

Right now, I'm really enjoying JJ, Yorielis and Edson. Fun dance.

Asaf wasn't horrible. He managed the choreo, but of course, Marissa outdanced him.

Burim, Ariana and Gaby. Great choreo and they danced it well. Also very impressed with Neptune.

Good show and I'm happier with the choreo than I was last week.

Not happy with the street elimination. Any of the three stage dancers could have gone home.

I watched _Teen Beach Movie_ earlier mainly because Kent was in it. I was surprised that he had such a (semi) prominent role. Kent being in the movie wasn't a surprise, but Christopher Scott and Marko Genmar being two of the dancers was. I couldn't really spot them, but I saw them listed on IMDB. I really enjoyed the movie having seen every Frankie and Annette movie in the 60's.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oops, almost forgot to watch tonight! Here's my usual commentary thread, to be updated as the show airs...

- Probably my favorite opening number so far!

- Oof, that dress + belt makes Cat's body so boxy...

- Jaja is pulling too many faces, but otherwise, I LOVE this "girl power" endangered species routine with her and Haley! I particularly love that it's sexy without making them sexual objects.

- Neptune's daughter is so cute!

- So. Hm. I appreciate the clarity of the story, stage, and costumes in this "mental institute" love story piece. But there's something not _quite_ sharp enough for me in the dancing, I think. Still quite good, overall! But could have been executed even better.

- Aw, my fave girl paired with the boy I am least excited about. Ah well. And sigh, JJ's package is about her HAIR? Like, duh, I had already figured out that she loved that style on my own. Would have loved to learn more about her background. (Japan, right?)

- Okay, NOT happy that Derek is in injured... but excited to see who JJ gets to dance with instead! Oh, boo, I was hoping for Travis.

- I am not an expert in Argentine tango, but I think JJ really nailed that! Also, between the hair, the dress, and her character performance, she was completely transformed!

- SHE IS IN DANGER WHAT?!?!??!?!??!?!?

- Ooo, great concept (depression) and great music (Lorde). The patterned lighting is not helping me see their dancing, though. Ugh. :/ Well, I _think_ they did a good job...

- HAH, Nigel complimented the lighting that I hated.

- OF COURSE Virgil is in a jazz band, lol. He's so cool and fun.

- He and Gaby are two of my faves, so yeah, I'm excited.  WAH his jumps! And yes, they are both so adorably in character! ROFL at the gender-reversed dip. And yay, they even got some tap in for Gaby! Loved it.

- Jason Derulo went to college for musical theater? Um, that is adorbs.

- Whoa, very cool to have Sammy Davis, Jr.'s son in the audience -- and to learn that SDJ was Nigel's inspiration for becoming a dancer!

- Okay, Asaf loving on those donuts is kinda cute. And DANG WUT almost kidnapped, Kate?! That's crazypants.

- Btw, I really hope the contestants don't have to see/hear the packages right before they perform. What would that do to Asaf's confidence to see Kate breaking down in tears because she's afraid he'll drop her...?

- Not a bad routine, but Kate is definitely carrying most of the load. Also, did they get rid of the lift that was giving them trouble in rehearsal, or did I miss it somehow?

- Eh, the Christopher Scott piece didn't do it for me. Felt kind of gimmicky, in spite of the good concept (hypnotizing Marisa to Team Stage). Thank you, Jason Derulo, for keeping it real on this.

- Lol, Megz and Edson kind of looked like siblings there...

- Edson working with cheerleader girls is so sweet. And if he were my cheerleading coach, I would have such a crush...

- Wow. That was so beautiful. I actually teared up...

- Tweeted to save


Spoiler



JJ


 and


Spoiler



Kate


. Fingers crossed!

- Deeefinitely feel like this camera work (along with where he's positioned in the formation) is designed to hide Asaf's weakness. Solid Team Street piece, though. Lots of swagger.

- Wah, love the complete visual experience of this Team Stage piece! This is why they keep winning the nights...

- Really, really great show tonight. Most solid overall. No clunkers. Even the "worst" of the night were perfectly fine routines, and would have been among the top half of other nights.

- OK,


Spoiler



JJ


 is safe, so I'm happy. But I'm still hoping the judges will save


Spoiler



Kate


 for me!

- IMO the judges made the right call. But it's getting harder and harder now that the first few weeks are over! I can still easily lose


Spoiler



Ariana


 and


Spoiler



Derek


 (which I guess makes sense given that they were in the bottom) and maybe


Spoiler



Alexia


 and


Spoiler



Jim


. After that, I don't want to see anyone go! I think this is one of my favorite _groups_ in a long time.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

A good show.
the correct choices were made.
on to next week.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the bloggers said,



> Nigel even declares that if Mary Murphy were still here, she'd put JJ on the Hot Tamale Train for sure. Come back to us, Mary. Jason looks bored anyway.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

_Everybody Wants to Rule the World_ is one of my feel good songs and I don't like this cover.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Were there any bad dances this week? Yes. As expected, Asaf barely made it through the routine. Poor Kate couldn't save the dance and her costume was so awful, I don't know how she had the courage to show up on stage.

The group routines were absolutely outstanding. I don't know whether I liked the Stage or Street group dance better. It was a wonderful night of dance and they were all so good, I'm hard pressed to name just one favorite.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Overall, I thought the numbers was pretty good in this show. Liking the new choreographers, and I agree with the choices for elimination. Kristin, you were right about Asaf's and Katy's number. They jammed out with the lifts, probably for good reason. None of them (I think there were only two) were above Asaf's head and compared to what we've already seen in the show, were pretty lame. His technique, while understandable given his B-boy background, was pretty sloppy as well.

So, it seems that team stage has a slight edge over team street, especially since Kat's announced that team stage has been the overall winner, by a slight margin in the last two shows.  thinking that it'll be pretty hard, though not impossible, to change this.

One thing about the elimination process....with one from each side being eliminated, it's possible that the top 8 dancers would be heavily male or female. I don't know if the judges will keep doing the final eliminating once they get down to the top ten. But at this point, could we see a final 4 possibly being 3 guys and 1 girl, or vice versa?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> One thing about the elimination process....with one from each side being eliminated, it's possible that the top 8 dancers would be heavily male or female. I don't know if the judges will keep doing the final eliminating once they get down to the top ten. But at this point, could we see a final 4 possibly being 3 guys and 1 girl, or vice versa?


Is it possible that the top 4 might be all girls or all boys? I think I'm actually OK with that -- or whatever gender split there is -- if they are truly the best dancers of the group.

I wouldn't be surprised, however, if the judges did what they could to ensure that there is at least one of each gender represented in the final weeks, for the sake of "easier" choreography.

That said, I've been super impressed over the years with how the show has increasingly embraced same-gender routines.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

We get same gender choreo in all of the finales. Twitch/Joshua, Neil/Danny, Chehon/Cyrus. And that's just the guys. One of my faves was by Mia Michaels with Kayla/Jeanine. 

And lets not forget Twitch/Alex. 

Each week has improved so far and if this keeps up, it might be one of the top seasons ever.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Overall the best week of routines so far imo. I liked the first number (JaJa is my fav) but the costumes were terrible? They looked liked grecian cave women! WTH?
I really don't like the new format and miss having guest judges. My friend who loved the show has stopped watching it completely. I have hit set to auto record or else I would have forgotten it was on! Why they have to keep trying to fix things that aren't broken I will never understand.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Fox hadn't renewed them and this is what Nigel came up with. I was skeptical at first, but really good choreo and dancers have won me over.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

The question is will this new format win over enough viewers to renew for another season? Not sure what the feedback has been so far...other than what this group contributes 

And yes, there have been some spectacular same-genre dances. I'll never forget the baseball number with Neil and ----oh geez, I forget his name. Begins with T K Wait. Kent?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> The question is will this new format win over enough viewers to renew for another season? Not sure what the feedback has been so far...other than what this group contributes
> 
> And yes, there have been some spectacular same-genre dances. I'll never forget the baseball number with Neil and ----oh geez, I forget his name. Begins with T K Wait. Kent?


Kent and Neil did another number that season which was even better IMO.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

Kent is one of my all time favorites. I thought he should have won that season...


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I love Kent! He is one of my all time favorites too. I voted like crazy that season to try to make sure he won. 

Does anyone know, are they going to bring in all stars after the top ten like they have the past few seasons? 

I felt bad for Kate being afraid of being dropped. That was one of the reasons Asaf shouldn't have been there so long - too scary for someone incompetent to hold another person's safety in their hands. I remember one year when a guy dropped a girl during Vegas week and the judges really let him have it. And then I think they sent him home.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> Kent is one of my all time favorites. I thought he should have won that season...


Absolutely. He was way better than Lauren Froderman and I thought much more likeable.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

and if you listen to the whole clip, you hear some wonderful judge's comments.
I miss them.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> and if you listen to the whole clip, you hear some wonderful judge's comments.
> I miss them.


"Yeah, you know, I mean" doesn't do it for you? 

I do miss Mary. She had good technical comments to make. Not to mention the Hot Tamale Train. Some of the guest judges were really good, too.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Cuechick said:


> Kent is one of my all time favorites. I thought he should have won that season...





Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kent and Neil did another number that season which was even better IMO.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scout (Jun 2, 2014)

[/quote]

This vid was breathtaking. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Late to the party but ready to have some fun tonight! Commentary to be updated below as usual...

- OK let's start with WTH is that rainbow thing Cat is wearing? Oof.

- Love these crazy period costumes! And wow, the gender imbalance is really clear right now. Almost 2:1 girls to guys.

- Solid opening routine.

- So very Sonya. Sometimes I think it's really cool that she has such a clear "signature," and sometimes I'm just over it. I do think this piece had some particularly nice, new moments, though. And Yorelis's geometric leotard looked cool.

- Even in rehearsal video, Edson and Jaja look fantastic. // Hm, the costumes are cool in a Bruno Mars way, but they kill the sexiness that I was feeling in the rehearsal.  There was nothing really wrong with it, but this is not a routine I will remember. (Thank you, Jason Derulo, for saying what I was thinking.) That said, I still want the two of them in the Top 10!

- Oh no. Tyce. He's SO hit or miss for me... I love Virgil and Haley though. In the end, not a fantastic routine for me, but there were some very good moments.

- LOL Ariana and Alexia did the best interviews by far. Those costumes do not leave me optimistic about the routine though, oh boy... // Wow I hate these costumes with a PASSION. And the routine could be OK, but neither of them are really rocking it. :/

- Too many "um" and "uh"s and "oh my god"s. But "I love pizza. I'm a ninja turtle" = LOL. // Also LOVE Megz's random trumpet skill, AND her confidence in her ability to be sexy. // That costume is NOT sexy, though... // The routine has a better story and swag than the other hip hop routine of the night, but it's still just OK for me.

- Somehow I wasn't as affected by Gaby and Neptune's routine as I feel I should have been... I think because there wasn't a ton of emotion/chemistry between the two of them? But objectively it was a strong and lovely piece. // Damn, Neptune's tears afterward... Now *_that_* is moving to me. // Don't mind me, I'm just stalking Neptune's social media trying to find pics of his daughter... 

- ROFL at JJ's interview questions. // Sigh, kinda disappointed to see two of my fave girls doing this overly sexualized routine about historically overly sexualized female figures. Also, it just wasn't that interesting. And it was trying for a weird cutesy vibe on top of all that.

- Tweeted to save


Spoiler



Yorelis, Neptune, and Kate


. Don't care that I was only supposed to vote for one of each genre, lol.

- Oh wow, love the concept behind Sonya's Team Stage piece. And hey, not happy that Jim is injured, but yay Robert! // OK, yes, love this Sonya Tayeh-meets-Martha Garaham vibe!

- I like the concept for the Team Street piece too! // Hm, this is kind of fun/entertaining, but disappointingly it doesn't really showcase anyone's skills. Except Neptune, who for that reason stole the routine for me.

- Wait, judges aren't saving anyone this week?! Yeesh. I would DEFINITELY trade


Spoiler



Derek to keep Kate


, and... someone to keep


Spoiler



Yorelis


! How did this happen?  Interestingly, this is the first week that I've noticed people really sad about losing their fellow contestants.

Ah well. It's a good and interesting/varied Top 10. Hopefully we get some higher quality routines like last week!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

They need to change this from "America's" favorite dancer to "People who live in the Eastern Time Zone's" favorite dancer... This tweetong to decide a winner thing (which American Idol also did) is just stupidly unfair imo.

 
Why don't we just tweet to decide who will be the next President?


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I didn't realize it would be a double elimination last night. I think there are a very few front runners and the rest you can just mix n' match.

I liked all three group dances especially the top 14 dance.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Last night was a mixed bag for me. Stacey Tookie's choreography was one of my favorites, but, yeah, I had to agree with judges about some of the numbers and performances.

Glad with the two saves tonight. You know, they're all great dancers who have something special, but Neptune and Derek are memorable for me, and aside from Kate, I've been having trouble keep the others straight a half hour after their numbers are finished. This is a personality, favorite dancer, contest, and the most likable and memorable dancers will make it to the finale.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Ready and on time tonight! Hoping for a good show because I had a VERY stressful couple hours in the car during rush hour and just need to unwind...

Comments to be updated here as the show progresses...

- Perfectly adequate opening number. With some very cool stunts. Won't stick out for me over time though.

- Oh no! JJ is injured. I saw that there were only 9 performing in the opening, but with the hair/makeup, I couldn't tell who. 

- OK I love Empire, so doing the solos to their music works for me.

- Virgil picked one of the best songs, and his performance made me smile!

- Very smooth, sexy performance by Hailee! And wheeee, All Stars are back! It's always a pleasure to see Brandon. 

- Kayla! I suspect she is going to far outshine Derek (whereas I felt Hailee more than held her own with Brandon). But I guess we'll see...

- Actually, I just feel no heat/spark/chemistry to this piece whatsoever. Too much turning and tumbling, not enough interacting and dancing.

- Gaby is one of my faves! Solid (but forgettable) solo -- but it doesn't matter to me because I think she's been really strong in everything she's done so far.

- AHA! Proof that JJ is a halfie! I've always suspected, but I still appreciate knowing for sure. Also, she was an adorable little kid.

- Omg Comfort! I love her, and she's partnered with Virgil?! #dreamcometrue

- Oof, that's a lot of knee-sliding without padding, Comfort! Anyway, very cute/endearing routine, again making me smile. Not super special, but such a joy it doesn't really matter.

- Haha yes, Jaja picked my other fave Empire song! Did a fine job with it too.

- Love the song, love Megz, and find her surprisingly more feminine here than her "sexy" getup last week. But Marko is kinda stealing my eyes... (They also seem a bit out of sync?)

- Wonderful song/routine by Jim! Really sunny and beautiful.

- Beautiful (but slightly boring) piece for Edson. I did not recognize Jamie, wow.

- Why are all my faves in danger? 

- Solid solo from Hailee.

- Jasmine! There are some cool, funky moves in this routine, but I'm not all that engaged.

- I actually liked this piece with Jim and Jessica better than Edson and Jamie's. Similar tone, in a way, but with greater energy, for me.

- The judges and I were so in sync last week, but are fairly opposite this week. Hm.

- LOVE the hard hitting of Megz's solo! And how interesting that she comes from a dance family!

- Jaja's face-pulling habit is perfect for this Bollywood routine, hehe. I actually enjoyed this quite a bit, especially with Alex anchoring the other half of the story/performance.

- Oh Edson, I love you, but I hate this solo, and what you're wearing for it. Sigh...

- JOSHUA! Paired with another of my faves, Gaby! In a dance about ninjas? Yes yes yes!

- Sexy geisha costume is... potentially offensive.  Looooove Gaby's swag, though! I barely even see Joshua.

- I guess the tweeting is over. I did it anyway, lolz.

- NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO how does


Spoiler



Derek


 keep making it through? ARGH. Losing either girl tonight would have sucked, but losing two of my faves at the same time just kills me.


----------



## CozyMama (Dec 12, 2008)

I thought Edson's solo looked like an audition for the next Magic Mike movie.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

CozyMama said:


> I thought Edson's solo looked like an audition for the next Magic Mike movie.


Ha! So did I? As it ended, I was thinking, 'oh, he's an aspiring male model'!

So, I thought the choreography and performances were much better this week. My favorite over all, was Virgil and Comfort. Just loved it! Travis's first piece with Edson and was that Jamie? I didn't recognize her either, but I thought her performance was stunning. Still thinking that Virgil, Jaja, and Jim will be in the finale. All are so popular....

Very happy to see Joshua's return too. Hadn't seen him often since he once back in season 4, I think? Not surprised by the eliminations, but it gets so hard at this point....they're all wonderful dancers.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Very happy to see Kayla, Joshua and Marko come back. Kayla was always one of my favorites. 

Loved Alex and JaJa. I wish they wouldn't compare Jim to Alex. Alex is a much stronger and more versatile dancer than Jim. Plus, Alex has personality and Jim does not.

Also loved Marko and Megz. Megz is really growing on me. 

Excellent top 10 routine, but I was surprised at no stage or street groups.

But, once again, most of the costuming overwhelmed the dancers and the dance.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> I wish they wouldn't compare Jim to Alex. Alex is a much stronger and more versatile dancer than Jim. Plus, Alex has personality and Jim does not.


I completely agree. Jim seems like a really, really nice guy. But he doesn't have the FIRE that Alex had.

That said, I thought he did really well in his piece last night, and I was surprised at how harsh the judges were on that particular performance. It made me suspect (not for the first time) that their comments are often more over-arching, probably addressing things that they see well beyond just those few minutes on stage.

LOL at the Edson/Magic Mike comment. Not that that would be a bad gig...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Top 8 time!

- Fun opening number. Not much substance, but I appreciate the musicality and visual thoughtfulness. Also, the quirk of the piece really levels the playing field among the candidates. Meanwhile I will try not to be too disgruntled that all the men got different costumes but the girls all looked the same. Hailee looks good with dark hair, though!

- AWESOME number! Definitely my favorite African dance piece. Strong story and characters, and Jasmine, wow. Virgil held his own, but she really made that routine.

- AWESOME solo. Brilliant move by Jim to use his ballet expertise to its fullest.

- Meh. Jamie did some awesome work, but Derek just leaves me cold.

- Omg Jaja's childhood photos/videos are too cute. (I mean, of course they all are. Who doesn't love little kids dancing?) Good solo too. Very strong, very her.

- RICKY! I can't wait to see him and Jaja! (And yay, thank you, Degree, for supporting dance!)

- Love these floral jackets, haha. Hailee is hanging with Fikshun, but he definitely has the upper hand. His swag is so effortless, whereas she's doing a good job, but you can see how hard she's trying. I liked the piece, but imagine someone like Comfort doing this with Fikshun, you know?

- Loved Gaby's solo! I think everyone is really playing to their strengths and personalities this week.

- Did the costume department get a deal on black leather this week or something?  Regardless, I was kind of worried when they said paso doble, but actually the intensity suits Megz. It wasn't a stunner, but it was solid.

- Meh meh meh. Sorry. I'm sure he's a nice guy, but the Derek part of my brain is just broken, I guess.

- Eh... The mechanics of this Neptune/Kayla piece are drawing too much attention; I'm not losing myself in the story. I do like the accent moves, though. (When they hit on the clap sound.)

- Honestly


Spoiler



Megz


 and


Spoiler



Neptune


 should probably both go. I guess I wish after Top 10, it wasn't 1 Street and 1 Stage elimination every week, but rather just the bottom 2 dancers, regardless of genre, gender, etc. I suspect it will be


Spoiler



Megz


 and


Spoiler



Derek


 that go, though.

- OMG LITTLE VIRGIL!!! *DIES OF THE CUTE* (Not my fave solo, but it was fine.)

- Comfort looks AMAZING. I love her as hip hop Medusa. And hey, you go, Jim! I don't know if I see "connection," but I see more personality, so that's good.

- AWW little pirate Hailee getting bowled over is so sad/cute. I really dig her hair in this 80s curly faux-hawk thing, but the solo was only okay.

- Welp, I sighed at the beauty of Gaby's movement, and I was in tears, within about 20 seconds of this routine, so yeah, I like it. (PS: I think Gaby has a good shot at winning this.)

- Nice solo from Megz. The opening trick made me worried that that was all she was going to do (gimmicky stuff) but then she brought out the real swag.

- Ricky! Brought a smile to my face the second he walked out on stage. As much as I love Jaja, she's just a little bit in his shadow in this piece, for me.

- Good solo by Neptune, although I had the same concerns as with Megz's solo.

- Fun Team Street routine! I love seeing these guys in their elements, and the smaller number really lets their individual personalities shine through.

- Well, Gaby and Jim are definitely the stronger pair in this piece. I'm loving the choreography -- the musicality of it -- but I don't really see the abusive relationship story...?

- Oh hm. I think I'm actually happier with this outcome than the one I predicted.

Good show, overall!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan, I do appreciate your pre-cap every week. Thanks.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Kristan, I do appreciate your pre-cap every week. Thanks.


Aw you're welcome. I'm so glad someone actually enjoys it, haha. I love getting to talk about dance (and specifically this show) with you guys.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I find that I very much agree with you about the performances.
this week I found the all-stars (like ricky and comfort and fikshun) really looked better than the current dancers.
I think Gaby and Hailee and Virgil are the standouts.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Another really good night. I have no problem with the two eliminations because, when you compare them to the others they lack the connection and popularity with the voters.

Gabby was an absolute standout tonight. Hers and Robert's routine was my favorite. JaJa always blows me away with her skill and versatility. I think it'll come down to these two women for the win.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

JaJa and Ricky were adorable. Gaby and Robert were gorgeous. Jim was surprisingly good with Comfort. Virgil kept up with Jasmine and that was an accomplishment all on it's own.

Geoff, I agree with you about the all-stars.

JaJa and Gaby are both so versatile, and that's what I look for. Fingers crossed they'll be in the finale. I do like Megz, but the other two are really outstanding. Probably Virgil and Jim as well.

I couldn't believe JJ was eliminated after that wonderful Argentine Tango she did, but in case you didn't know it, here's why.



> And a sidenote: JJ was supposed to have contemporary with Sonya. I saw the rehearsal package. That number would have been incredible, and I'm so upset that she was hurt. She was hurt the week before - she fractured a rib, but she didn't really say anything, because she was afraid to complain about her injury. But it got worse and worse, so she finally went to the doctor, who said, "You've fractured your rib. You can't dance." So it was really sad to see her leave the competition like that, and she didn't get the opportunity to do that duet that Sonya choreographed for her.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Major bummer about JJ. I adored her personality, I thought she was a really good dancer, and I always root for my fellow halfies.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I was just happy to see Fikshun this week! He stole the show and is one of my all time favorites. As Kristen said, so effortless!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Speaking of Alex Wong... Apparently he does music now?

http://www.mochimag.com/article/mochis-25-asian-american-men-worth-watching



> America fell in love with this Vancouver native in 2009 when he made the Top 10 on Fox's dance competition show So You Think You Can Dance. (Here's a throwback to his amazing hip-hop routine with Twitch, for your viewing pleasure.) Unfortunately, an Achilles tendon injury prevented him from moving on in the show that year Following another injury a few years later, Wong's shifted his focus to acting and singing. Since then, he's released his own single "Craze", returned to SYTYCD as an All Star competitor, and most recently, made his Broadway debut in the original cast of the Disney musical Newsies.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Speaking of Alex Wong... Apparently he does music now?
> 
> http://www.mochimag.com/article/mochis-25-asian-american-men-worth-watching


I think he posted a singing vid of himself couple of years ago.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Top 6 tonight!

Commentary to be added throughout the episode, as usual...

- Ergh, lighting + costume combination that makes it harder to see the dance =    Also, why is Jaja smiling? This does not seem like a smiley piece.

- Loving the song, the costumes, the choreo/style, and of course Gaby + Marko! (And pssh, whatever, it wasn't even that "bootyicious.")

- Fiesty judging panel, finally! Really fun, wish there had been more of this all season.

- Not my fave solo from Virgil, but definitely had personality.

- The seams of Cat's dress are in very weird places.

- Oh [crap], Alzheimer's dance? *gets tissues ready* ..................... OK yeah, that was good. Maybe not as soft/fluid as I would have expected (and preferred? I'm not sure actually) but the story, damn. And yeah, Jaja did great. Alex's stunts were incredible too.

- That was Hailee at 12?! She was tiny! I liked Travis's comments about Hailee in her duets vs. solos. .......................... Hm. More powerful, for sure, but not affecting, at least to me.

- Whoa, Joshua looks way different! And I do love this song. .................. Hm, Megz's movements just look a bit soft, compared to Joshua's. I find myself more drawn to watching him than her. Some neat moves and overall good feeling to the routine, though.

- Nike makes tap shoes?? (Or did they add taps to those Nikes?)

- Haaaaaaate Gaby's outfit, but her solo was good lol.

- Oh, sorry, was Jim dancing too?  Half-kidding! But yeah, Anya really steals the show. Putting Jim in all-black doesn't help.

- Ooo, I think Jaja wins the solo round!

- I mean, good piece with Virgil and Melanie, but I feel like I've seen 3-4 iterations of that same theme/story over the course of SYTYCD...?

- Good routine with Hailee and Robert! (I'm on the phone now so slightly distracted, unfortunately.)

- Oohhh, nice solo from Megz too!

- I think Jim had good chemistry with Gaby in this "Fever" routine! Better than with Anya earlier. I enjoyed it.

- Really fun Alice in Wonderland routine, although not as substantial as I would have liked.

- I'm a little surprised about


Spoiler



Hailee


 over


Spoiler



Jim


, but either way, I'm happy with the top 4!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Once again I like the all stars better than the current season dancers.
But Gaby and Hailee are my favs.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I was surprised and disappointed with tonight's results. I thought


Spoiler



Jim


 would win the whole thing this season.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

I just love JaJa and her animated solo was the best thing I have seen on the show the entire season. I think she is amazing and so unique, I am rooting for her to take it all.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I was just going through Kristan's recap and EW's recap and now I can't wait to watch the show tonight. 

Can't wait to see Melanie. It's been too long. Can we just have an all-stars show where the viewers get to vote who they want to see?


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Can't wait to see Melanie. It's been too long. Can we just have an all-stars show where the viewers get to vote who they want to see?


That would be SO great!


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Melanie was great!

Over all, another great evening of dance. This for me is always the toughest elimination night because the top six are all wonderful and it really comes down to personal preference, apples and oranges, and pears.... they've come so far only to have to go home at this juncture is truly disappointing.

But based on their performances and personalities and audience reaction to the top four week after week, I'm not surprised.

Have to say that I'm really liking the new choreographers this season, and Ray Leeper is really outstanding this year with his pieces.

Is it just me or is there a lot less ballroom numbers this season? And no disco at all...hmm.

Nigel's comments got on my nerves. He personalized so much and made it about him. I really don't care what his thoughts are on social issues and how important dance is to the world. But what really got me is his view that hip-hop is well on its way to becoming a mainstream dance genre. For crying out loud, isn't it already? It's arrived, it's part of the culture, and it's growing far faster and stronger than the ballet and contemporary dance styles are. I just don't understand why he thinks of it as the B team, albeit a highly respected and admired team, but really...while he's trying to be positive and supportive and progressive about a genre he didn't grow up with, he's also sounding terribly  old school and out of touch. 

Just my two cents....


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Jaja was so compelling, I almost forgot to watch Alex. Must watch it again. JaJa and Virgil together can light up the stage.

If Gaby weren't up against the likes of JaJa, I would tag her for the win. Loved this dance with Marko.

Melanie is still the most seamless dancer I've ever seen. Such beautiful movement. But Virgil held his own.

I don't care for Haillee's style, but that doesn't mean I don't think she's a great dancer. I liked the choreo and I love watching Robert.

The group dance was Mia Michaels worthy. Beautiful.

Loved Gaby's red dress but Michael Buble just doesn't sell _Fever_. Gaby continues to impress and this is probably my favorite dance of Jim's.

Jaja's animation was indeed fantastic, but I almost hate to see her do that style anymore. She's such a contemporary dancer, now.

Somebody should have told Megz that when you dance with Joshua, you'd better dance full-out.

Watching Megz dance with Haillee, I see she's pretty much gone contemporary, too and that came through in her dance with Joshua.

Hmm, I think Anya's lost weight and she's toned down her dancing. I didn't enjoy her as much as I usually do.

It kills me that Haillee has wanted to be on the show since she was eight. Makes me feel old.

Jim's solo was very impressive.

See Megz solo was definitely more contemporary.

Haillee's solo convinced me she should be in the finale.

I'm pretty happy with the top four.

The choreo was very impressive.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

From Fox on Twitter.

Next week 2 new all-stars are joining the Top 4! Can you guess who?? (Hint: Think Seasons 11 & 9!) 🌟🌟 fox.tv/AllStars


----------



## Brownskins (Nov 18, 2011)

Debra Purdy Kong said:


> Nigel's comments got on my nerves. He personalized so much and made it about him. I really don't care what his thoughts are on *social issues and how important dance is to the world*. But what really got me is his view that hip-hop is well on its way to becoming a mainstream dance genre. For crying out loud, isn't it already? It's arrived, it's part of the culture, and it's growing far faster and stronger than the ballet and contemporary dance styles are. I just don't understand why he thinks of it as the B team, albeit a highly respected and admired team, but really...while he's trying to be positive and supportive and progressive about a genre he didn't grow up with, he's also sounding terribly old school and out of touch.


Social relevance is part of Nigel's pitch to Fox (notice 'National Dance Day', 'Meet the First Lady', etc.), inspite the lower viewership - so as cliched as his 'value of dance' comments are - it's all part of what keeps the show going.

Hip-hop is marketed by the show as "street" or "informal dancing" or "organically evolved". It isn't a secondary form, it's an alternative form. Hence, "street vs. stage", on equal ground. Again, Nigel's way of wording his thoughts has to do with how the show is touting itself to be a proponent of dance, an advocate of merging the elitist world of stage dancing to the homegrown and popular street dancing.

I understand how you feel, but hopefully all of this wordsmithing and championing will convince Fox to keep the show, despite it not being a revenue forerunner.


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

This season I fast forwarding through Nigel's comments and have enjoyed it all a lot more.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Cuechick said:


> This season I fast forwarding through Nigel's comments and have enjoyed it all a lot more.


Hulu posts the whole episode or just the clips of the dances. I watch the clips although I miss some of the flavor of the show. I'd rather hear his current comments than the dirty old man comments he used to spout.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I'll be honest, I don't pay full attention to the judges comments or the video packages before the routines. I'm usually multi-tasking.

But I totally agree that Nigel's comments recently have been less creepy, and thus more appealing to me. Nothing else has really hit my radar one way or another.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I see your point, Gertie, but it really should be about dance and honest competition and the sheer entertainment value we get from seeing these young people and the choreographers work so hard. If I was a producer, I'd resign the show, sure...despite him.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I loved the Virgil/Gaby routine that Phillip Chabeeb choreographed.
Works great with the music - pretty.
I think Gaby and Hailee are the top two, IMO.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh crumbs! I forgot today was SYTYCD night, because of the holiday. -_- Will watch tomorrow!


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Even though I like seeing some of the allstars, I enjoyed the show more when it was all newbies. And the street vs. stage doesn't do much for me. I find myself doing more FF than watching...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

geoffthomas said:


> I loved the Virgil/Gaby routine that Phillip Chabeeb choreographed.
> Works great with the music - pretty.
> I think Gaby and Hailee are the top two, IMO.


That was beautiful. I can't believe Chbeeb choreographed that. It looked very Travis.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Yep, Phillip's routine was the surprise of the night. I thought all four dancers were outstanding, and their solos were spectacular! Still think it'll come down to Gabby and Jaja. But Virgil and Hailee definitely saved their best for last night of competition. So who knows? I'd be happy with whoever wins, and I like that it's such a close competition this year!


----------



## Cuechick (Oct 28, 2008)

JaJa is my pick but I also like Gabby and Virgil. I think it will be one of those 3.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Gaby and Zack    

I'm still watching and I'm with Debra, the winner doesn't matter. What a night of dance.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gaaaahhh I can't believe I haven't seen last week's episode yet, and the finale is tonight! Does SYTYCD always go this far into fall?? I don't remember having to contend with Labor Day weekend or Monday Night Football in the past... :/

Well, let's see if I can get through the previous show before the next one!

- Cat looks kinda 60s-ish, in a good way! Paula's dress is a great color and so glam.

- Eh, was not impressed by the Jaja/Hailee hip hop opener. Like, no real excitement in the choreography, and no distinction between the two girls (or between them and the background, ugh, why all black?).

- Phillip Chbeeb piece was good (and what a moving concept! and great song!) but I think what really made it was Gaby.

- And once again, Gaby makes the piece ("Woman") for me. Am I just overly biased at this point? Lol. My eyes just always seem drawn to her, and she inhabits the different roles so well.

- Ooo, loved Paula's statement: "It takes an athlete to dance, but it takes an artist to be a dancer."

- Woodkid! Love his/their sound. Hate Jaja's hair in this, but who cares, she and (especially) Virgil are rocking this contemp! My fave of the night so far.

- Omg I ADORE the story of this dance. How original and yet completely ordinary! And it's just ripe with character potential for Virgil and Hailee. // Omg how adorable is Hailee's costuming?! *smitten* The choreography isn't show-stopping, but it's good enough to suit the story and entertain. 

- AWWW YAY! Congrats to Cat Deeley! <3 <3 <3

- Just got chills from this Travis piece with Gaby and Hailee. Their movements are so exquisite!

- Aahhh, sometimes I forget that Gaby is a tapper! She's so versatile. (Nigel must be ECSTATIC. This is the farthest a tapper has ever gone before, right?)

- DAAAAAAYUM. This routine with Joshua and Virgil is... YEAH. Honestly there were a few weak spots (where they looked like they were just a little low on steam? lol) but they hit the big moments HARD. Joshua was slightly better than Virgil (again) but the difference was less noticeable this time.

- Spectacular little solo from Virgil!

- Hah, I danced to "All Nite" by Janet once upon a time too! I did not look as good as Marko and Hailee though, lol.  Hailee earns a DAYUM too. Great, great performance by her! (Even though there were a couple spots of choreo that felt unfinished. Not her fault!)

- Hm, it's kind of disappointing that Hailee's solo is so similar in tone to the routine she just did... It's less interesting/impressive to me, for that. But I appreciate the nod to Paula, haha.

- CYRUSSSSSSS!!!!!! Omg love this ourtine with him and Jaja. Great musicality, great story, great everything!

- Jaja doing her THANG! Very good solo.

- Nice tap routine. (But I think the twin stair one from last year will be more memorable to me, ultimately.)


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I think I'll pop over to Mom's to watch tonight. I don't want to wait until tomorrow night.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

FINALE TIME! Going to watch while I refresh the grout in our shower, yay...

- Dangit, going to have to re-watch the opening number because my Time Warner Cable app is glitching. I like the metallic color scheme though.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> FINALE TIME! Going to watch while I refresh the grout in our shower, yay...
> 
> - Dangit, going to have to re-watch the opening number because my Time Warner Cable app is glitching. I like the metallic color scheme though.


Can't get over to Mom's (usual FL downpour) so .......... I'm not reading ....... la-la-la-la-la.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Lol. Actually I'm cutting my commentary short tonight because (a) most of the routines are repeats, I forgot, and (b) my TWC app hasn't stabilized, so it's too choppy to truly watch. I'm basically just listening to see who wins. I think I'll be happy no matter what. Is this the first time I've really liked ALL of the Top 4?!

I did like seeing JJ and Edson again though. (Even if it WAS only 1 frame out of every 10. *grumble grumble*) Wish they could have gotten farther!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Lol. Actually I'm cutting my commentary short tonight because (a) most of the routines are repeats, I forgot, and (b) my TWC app hasn't stabilized, so it's too choppy to truly watch. I'm basically just listening to see who wins. I think I'll be happy no matter what. Is this the first time I've really liked ALL of the Top 4?!
> 
> I did like seeing JJ and Edson again though. (Even if it WAS only 1 frame out of every 10. *grumble grumble*) Wish they could have gotten farther!


I felt the same way between Amy, Fik-Shun, Jasmine and Aaron. Doesn't matter tonight, either. Great Top 4.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I am very happy with the final four.
And I think the best of them won. But I could not have complained if anyone else of the four had won.
I also very much enjoyed seeing JJ perform.  I truly believe that she would have been in this final four if she had not been injured.  
I loved seeing the Alex/Jim piece that was not shown before (I assume because that was the week that Jim was injured).
It was neat to hear that Travis won an Emmy.  Good for him.
I hope this show keeps coming back.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Yes, there were a couple new pieces that were lovely. I need to re-watch the Jim/Alex piece and the Travis/Jenna Dewan-Tatum piece on DVR.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Haven't watched the show yet. It won't be on Hulu until tonight. But, yes, I admit it. I sneaked a peak. YAYYAYYAYYAY! Well-deserved.

Did y'all know Cat is preggers?

PS: Neptune favorited one of my tweets. About him, of course. Allison does once in a while, too.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Did y'all know Cat is preggers?


Not until last night, lol! Very happy for her.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Well, another season wrapped up. Happy for


Spoiler



Gabby,


 but I also would have been fine with


Spoiler



JaJa.



All in all, I think the streamlined, once a week, show worked really well. I enjoyed like the stage vs. street angle because it showcased the variety and talent of street dancers better than ever. Hope they keep it!

And really hoping the show will be back next year.

Have to say that my two favorite numbers came later in the evening. Jim/JaJa and and Gabby/Robert demonstrates the dancers' versatility, talent, presence, and the reason their made it to the finale. A tapper and a crumper....who would have thought? 

I wish there'd been hip-hop way back in the 60's when I was studying dance. I would have loved it....
Debra


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Great finale. Jim and Alex, Travis and Jenna, all the group dances.

Loved Cat's dress for a change.

I really didn't think _Gaby_ was going to win. She reminded me of Allison. A great dancer who was eliminated Top 8 because she didn't connect with the audience. Robert was the same way. Even more amazing because she was up against three great personalities.

They did briefly mention Season 13 at the end so I guess they've been renewed.   

Off to watch DWTS. I'm really worried about Gary Busey's false teeth falling out.


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> They did briefly mention Season 13 at the end so I guess they've been renewed.


Well I remember hearing NIGEL mention a Season 13, but I took it as more of an optimistic thing versus a guaranteed thing... 

I love this show and will always want it to succeed, but I admit there's a part of me that is fatigued. Not just with SYTYCD, but with anything that goes on for 10+ years...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> Well I remember hearing NIGEL mention a Season 13, but I took it as more of an optimistic thing versus a guaranteed thing...
> 
> I love this show and will always want it to succeed, but I admit there's a part of me that is fatigued. Not just with SYTYCD, but with anything that goes on for 10+ years...


You're right. Usually Nigel makes a big deal out of it.

I think stage v street freshened it up a bit, but I did miss ballroom. But I'll get plenty of that on DWTS.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

I would've been happy for any of the 4 to win, but I did like seeing Gaby's persistence pay off (of course JaJa, Virgil and Hailee had auditioned in previous years so they'd also showed persistence).  I love tap, so was also happy to see a tapper win for the first time (not that I've been watching from the beginning - I'm still kicking myself for that oversight).


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Renewal is not looking good although the show has not been cancelled either.

http://deadline.com/2015/11/nigel-lythgoe-return-american-idol-finale-sytycd-season-13-renewal-1201646722/


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Here we go!!!
> 
> Alex tweeted this
> 
> S12 AUDITION DATES ANNOUNCED! NYC Manhattan Ctr 1/21. DALLAS SMU 2/14. DETROIT GemTheater 2/22. MEMPHIS Orpheum 3/8. LA Orpheum 3/15.Pls RT!


Thanks for letting us know! Can't wait!!!


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

UMMM...

http://www.fox.com/so-you-think-you-can-dance/article/so-you-think-you-can-dance-the-next-generation-premieres-may-30


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> UMMM...
> 
> http://www.fox.com/so-you-think-you-can-dance/article/so-you-think-you-can-dance-the-next-generation-premieres-may-30


I can't think of much more to say than that.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Well, this is an interesting turn of events. My gut feeling says that it won't work...but we'll see...


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Nigel's latest attempt to save SYTYCD






Kidding.


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

Gertie Kindle 'a/k/a Margaret Lake' said:


> Nigel's latest attempt to save SYTYCD
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

DANG that is baller! I wish I had swag like that, lol.

Also, I cannot imagine how much harder it must all be on roller skates. Like, so many people can't even go in a straight line on skates!


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Here's the new format.

"Auditions begin next month in three cities, including Los Angeles (Saturday, Feb. 27), Chicago (Friday, March 11) and New York (Friday, March 1. The kids who go through will move to The Academy round where the Top 10 dancers will be selected and *partnered permanently with a SYTYCD All-Star*. The competition twill move on to the SYTYCD studio, where the top youngsters will compete each week in a variety of styles, working with choreographers and performing alongside their All-Star partners. One young contestant will go home each week until a winner is named on the season finale."


----------



## Kristan Hoffman (Aug 6, 2009)

I hate to be a Debbie Downer, but I just have zero interest in watching children dance. (I mean, beyond the recitals of any future children of my own, haha.) I'm really surprised that they think this is going to revive/raise excitement for the show, because it has done the exact opposite for me. :/


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Kristan Hoffman said:


> I hate to be a Debbie Downer, but I just have zero interest in watching children dance. (I mean, beyond the recitals of any future children of my own, haha.) I'm really surprised that they think this is going to revive/raise excitement for the show, because it has done the exact opposite for me. :/


I think they're hoping we'll watch for the all-stars.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

Watching the auditions. Here's the new thread if anyone is interested.

http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,236959.msg3300558.html#msg3300558


----------



## Debra Purdy Kong (Apr 1, 2009)

I came home to find hubby watching it the other night. He wasn't enjoying the show, and I tried for a couple of minutes but it just didn't hold my interest. I don't mean any disrespect to the kids--I'm a mom--but the stakes were higher when adults were competing...I know we're all writers here, so you'll understand when I say, "where's the story arc?"What I mean is that they seem too young to have experienced many ups and downs of those who've been dancing for 15 to 20 years and have come close to success only to have it slip away. I know I haven't seen enough yet. And I love all forms of competition, but there's an added edge with adults, an all or nothing stakes to their futures.

Not sure if I'll try again...we'll see. If you all see something worth watching, then post here. I'll follow the thread, then decide.


----------

